

Juror in Apple-Samsung Suit May Have Owned Patent Used by Apple - mtgx
http://www.androidpit.com/what-juror-in-apple-samsung-suit-may-have-owned-patent-used-by-apple

======
egiva
Sounds to me like an engineer with that level of experience, who had navigated
the patent process for his own prior patent, would know a thing or two about
patents. I'm open to the possibility that there's a conflict of interest, but
this bogus article says things like "I don't know if Apple uses this
patent...or Samsung." That's fishing for hits by generating false controversy
focused on some poor guy trying to serve as a juror.

I think this is a terrible article for demonizing some poor juror who had to
put his life on hold for weeks to sit through this case. Don't blame the
messenger (juror) for the broken patent system.

